# How To: Drag Race Your X-Trail



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Take this as a small guide if you are as crazy as me and enjoy beating the hell out of your truck. :rolleyes

Preparations:

1. Do not fill up your tank. Carry around at least 1/4 of gas. This is enough for at least 7 full 1/4 mile passes plus idling between stages.
2. Try to use high octane gas and have your timing advanced to the max (+3 BTDC).
3. Before entering the lanes or staging, use an ice bag on your intake manifold while the truck is off.
4. Remove your spare tire, foam spare tire surround, jack, tools, and rear tray. 
5. Fold back you rear view mirrors and lower the air pressure in your tires.

Staging on a Manual QR25DE AWD X-Trail:

1. Put traction mode on 2WD.
2. Shift into first, rev engine to 4000rpm and feather the clutch (do not drop), for a short distance in order to clean debris from the front tires.
3. Stage the truck.
4. Shift into first and rev up to 6200rpm, do not bump the rev limiter as the truck could bog out of the line.
5. Put traction mode on Auto.
6. Leave at the third yellow by feathering the clutch out. Do not drop the clutch or the truck will wheel spin, loosing precious seconds on the 60ft time.

Staging on an Automatic QR25DE AWD X-Trail:

1. Put traction mode on 2WD.
2. Shift into drive and smash the throttle for a short distance in order to clean debris from the front tires.
3. Stage the truck.
4. Shift into drive and power brake until 2000rpm.
5. Put traction mode on Auto.
6. Leave at the third yellow smashing the throttle.

Staging on a Manual QR25DE FWD X-Trail:

1. Shift into first, rev engine to 4000rpm and feather the clutch (do not drop), for a short distance in order to clean debris from the front tires.
2. Stage the truck.
3. Shift into first and rev up to 2500rpm, any higher and wheel hop will occur when getting out of the line.
4. Leave at the third yellow by feathering the clutch out. Do not drop the clutch or the truck will wheel spin, loosing precious seconds on the 60ft time.

Staging on an Automatic QR25DE FWD X-Trail:

1. Shift into drive and smash the throttle for a short distance in order to clean debris from the front tires.
2. Stage the truck.
3. Shift into drive and power brake until 2000rpm.
4. Leave at the third yellow smashing the throttle.

Staging on a Manual YD22DDTi AWD X-Trail:

1. Put traction mode on 2WD.
2. Shift into first, rev engine to 4000rpm and feather the clutch (do not drop), for a short distance in order to clean debris from the front tires.
3. Stage the truck.
4. Shift into first. You can actually leave the stage with revving the engine as the torque output of the YD is already high at 1000rpms. 
5. Put traction mode on Auto.
6. Leave at the third yellow by feathering the clutch out. Do not drop the clutch or the truck will wheel spin, loosing precious seconds on the 60ft time.

Shifting:

On manual transmission X-Trails (including diesels), shifting at redline yields the most results. The X has a very long third gear so you may find yourself shifting into 4th just before the 1/4 mile line. The auto runs best without O/D and on drive. You do not have to manually shift or stage on 1st or 2nd gear. The torque of the QR pulls it out of the whole quite well.

Feel free to add info or ask questions.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Feel free to add info or ask questions.


Ok, I'll bite. Why bother? It's an X-Trail. It's not that I'm against drag racing, I'd ask you the same thing if you posted a "How to Autocross your X-Trail" thread. It just seems like an odd vehicle to be racing. I suppose you deserve credit for actually taking it to the track rather than "racing" on the streets though.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I could just answer as easily: Why not? Hell it's funny spanking a V8 Fox 'Stang in a soccer mobile. How about a turbo Tibby or a modded Spec V? 

Just like I wrote, all in good fun. :fluffy: 

By the way a stock 2.5 X-Trail is good for a low to flat 16 second time with autos being around 16 and a half seconds. Diesels come in last at 17 seconds. 

Most commuter cars can't even muster a high 16 second pass.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

By the way, if their was auto crossing here, I'll also probably take the X. With some 55 o 60 series R-compound rubber on 15 inch wheels, and AWD it could be a nice drive


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, like Terranismo i enjoy my X-Trail a lot, so long time ago i took it to drag 1/4 mile track, but i didn't do any preparation, and as my transmission is Automatic i did shift gears from 1st to 2nd then D, i didn't turn the AWD on either, so my best time was 17 seconds flat at 140 km/h.

Maybe next time i'll do all the things you said to improve my time. :cheers:


----------

